# My Logan Model 815



## stevecmo

I thought I'd post some pictures of my Logan.  I got this lathe back in late December and spent about three months completely disassembling, cleaning, stripping, painting and then putting her back together.  And I only had a few parts left over.  

I didn't get any real good before pictures, but here's a couple:







Those were taken after I had wiped fifty years of grease, oil, grime, swarf and shrapnel off it.  Then I started dis-assembly.  I did the dis-assembly and degreasing in my unheated garage in January.  Then I was able to take it to the basement in pieces where I did the rest in relative comfort.

Here's a shot of the gear train similar to the one above:




And here's a front view:




After these were taken I've added adjustable hockey puck feet and a Phase II QC tool holder.  The first real thing I made was a combination carriage stop / dial indicator holder.  Then last week I finished an ER-40 collet chuck which I may post in another thread.

Thanks for looking.

Steve


----------



## rammed

Nice job.


----------



## jumps4

nice job
steve


----------



## twowheelinjim

That's a nice looking lathe. I have recently stumbled upon one that is similar. I didn't get the model number but it appears just like yours. I'll be researching and studying these lathes before making any purchase decisions. Any advise will be much appreciated.


----------



## stevecmo

Jim,

Logans are nice lathes.  Equivalent to Southbend in my opinion with the added plus of real bearings on the spindle.  Mine is technically a Mode 815 which was a bench model, but somewhere along the line the legs and chip pan were added so it is configured as a Model 820.

I'd be glad to help in you evaluation of the lathe you are considering if I can, just provide as much information as you can.  

Steve


----------



## twowheelinjim

Hello Steve, I just got home from once again looking at the lathe. After inspecting it and wiping a bit of dust off of her, I discovered it is a Logan 820 as stated on the transmission plate. As it sits it has a live center, lantern tool post, three jaw chuck and key, and five carbide tool bits. Under all the dust the paint seems original and the bull gear appears not to be missing any teeth. It can be powered up and the spindle is very smooth. It appears to be 110v and it has a drum switch. Those are the good things...
The transmission is locked up. I couldn't turn the lead screw by hand. One of the two levers was laying in the chip pan. I wasn't able to look under the tranny for missing parts because the lathe is relegated to a very cluttered storage area. When I opened the gear cover in the back of the lathe, nothing seemed to be missing but then I don't know what to look for. The man who owns this lathe never really knew much about it since he got it as part of a trade more than 20 years ago. A few people in his repair shop actually used the lathe few times but judging by the amount of chips, I don't think it was used extensively. Now I'm wondering why the shift lever fell off or what is causing it to lock up. I could wait for transmission parts, but I need power feed. Can the power feed run without the transmission? I made an offer on the lathe and I'll find out Friday if I get it. I really want to rescue this poor lathe and give it a good home.


----------



## RandyM

Real nice job on the lathe Steve. Are you making Chips?


----------



## stevecmo

Jim,

Sorry for the delayed response - I just noticed your post.

Hopefully the lathe is now sitting in your shop!

Without seeing it, it's hard to say what's going on.  Are you sure the bull gear is dis-engaged?  If it engaged it's difficult, if not impossible, to turn anything by hand.  If one of the QC handles was just sitting on the pan in the dis-engaged position, that is normal.  They can both be dis-engaged and then they sit down on the pan.  See if you can get the other one to do that and then see if you can turn the lead screw.  Don't forget that there is a lever on the left had side that has three positions - forward, neutral and reverse.  And there is a lever on the apron that has three positions - power cross feed, power carriage and neutral.  And of course there's the half nut lever on the apron as well.  All of these must be in the appropriate position depending on what you want to happen.

Hope this helps.  Let us know if you got the lathe.

Steve



twowheelinjim said:


> Hello Steve, I just got home from once again looking at the lathe. After inspecting it and wiping a bit of dust off of her, I discovered it is a Logan 820 as stated on the transmission plate. As it sits it has a live center, lantern tool post, three jaw chuck and key, and five carbide tool bits. Under all the dust the paint seems original and the bull gear appears not to be missing any teeth. It can be powered up and the spindle is very smooth. It appears to be 110v and it has a drum switch. Those are the good things...
> The transmission is locked up. I couldn't turn the lead screw by hand. One of the two levers was laying in the chip pan. I wasn't able to look under the tranny for missing parts because the lathe is relegated to a very cluttered storage area. When I opened the gear cover in the back of the lathe, nothing seemed to be missing but then I don't know what to look for. The man who owns this lathe never really knew much about it since he got it as part of a trade more than 20 years ago. A few people in his repair shop actually used the lathe few times but judging by the amount of chips, I don't think it was used extensively. Now I'm wondering why the shift lever fell off or what is causing it to lock up. I could wait for transmission parts, but I need power feed. Can the power feed run without the transmission? I made an offer on the lathe and I'll find out Friday if I get it. I really want to rescue this poor lathe and give it a good home.


----------



## stevecmo

Hey Randy,

Yep, been making chips for quite awhile now, at least on the lathe.  I've done a few projects.  I posted about my shop made ER collet chuck in the tooling section a while back.

I recently purchased an old Rockwell vertical mill and I've got it torn down.  It has a few issues that I'll be addressing along with a strip and paint job similar to the Logan.

Steve



RandyM said:


> Real nice job on the lathe Steve. Are you making Chips?


----------



## Kennyd

Nice looking lathe Steve, great job on the resto!

What JD do you have there hiding in the background?


----------



## stevecmo

Hey Kenny,

Good eye!  The one in the pic is a 3320 with the larger loader.  In fact I just got done mowing the front of my property and around the back fence line with it.  Not in the pic is a LX280 that I use for the "lawn" around the house.  I've had them both since we bought the property and built the house seven years ago.  I've moved a lot of dirt with the 3320.

Thanks for the kind words on the lathe.

Steve



Kennyd said:


> Nice looking lathe Steve, great job on the resto!
> 
> What JD do you have there hiding in the background?


----------



## Kennyd

stevecmo said:


> Hey Kenny,
> 
> Good eye!  The one in the pic is a 3320 with the larger loader.  In fact I just got done mowing the front of my property and around the back fence line with it.  Not in the pic is a LX280 that I use for the "lawn" around the house.  I've had them both since we bought the property and built the house seven years ago.  I've moved a lot of dirt with the 3320.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on the lathe.
> 
> Steve


Have you been to www.greentractortalk.com ?


----------



## Oldarn

Steve,

You've done a great job restoring your lathe. I picked up a Logan 840-2 without the turret, it has a common carriage and tail stock, so it's now a 820. 

Mine looks worse than yours when you started. Do you have any tips, pointers on where to buy bushings, etc? I will also need the rubber bushings that fit into the brackets for the rear drive. Also mine came without the piece of pipe for the peg leg, that's one thing I'm going to need. 

I know of the Logan site, but frankly I cannot afford buying parts from them if I can avoid it. 

Thank you,
David


----------



## rdhem2

What a pretty Little Logan 820.  Just like mine only way more pretty!  Have had mine since 1982 and it has provided work for work and pleasure ever since.  Always said I will restore someday but when to tear my baby down?  It would be like not having my right hand until she run again.  Someday.


----------

